# dwarf hamster



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

my old roommate brought me a dwarf hamster-I had a few (that she had given me before) but recently rehomed them to a good home. The problem is, I gave away all the accessories for them too..I have a small cage to keep it in that it cant get out of, and I can give it a little bit of rat food and veggies, but I dont have a water bottle. I don't drive and have no way to get one. Im only gonna have this thing for a week and I dont wanna buy all new stuff for just a week. Can it drink out of a really shallow bowl? 

The girl that gave them to me said she as moving to L.A. today and couldn.t take it with her, and she wanted to keep all the stuff for it...so yeah...shes an idiot.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sure it wouldn't have hurt to have gave you a water bottle... oh well. Where will the hamster be going in a week? I'd have thought she'd have prefered to give the hamster to someone who could keep it permanantly - hopefully it will find a nice home. You can probably find a water bottle at a supermarket if you have no pet store nearby. Where do you get supplies for your rats? You probably could use a very shallow dish of water, but it's probably not ideal as bedding can get kicked into it. You'd have to watch to see if they drank from it. Personally I'd find a water bottle as I'd be concerned about them falling into the dish and it harming them.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a pet store by my moms that I go to every week or 2 for rat supplies (bedding and such) and I just buy stuff at the store to mix them up their food. But since I dont drive I just stock up, then I got to my moms one day every weekend to restock.

The hamster is going to the same home that the other 2 went to, shes a friend of the family, a woman who cant really take care of bigger animals, but still wants something, Ive known her for several years and know she would take good care of them.

My stupid ex roommate is an idiot. She just doesn't really care about animals. She does not take care of the animals she has (one of the reason Im no longer her roommate). She wanted to keep all the supplies she had for them...which were crap anyway. They were in a little 1-2 gallon plastic container *rubbermaid* with a lid and no air holes, all they had in it was a paper towel tube, a water bottle, a food bowl, and a little tea cup. oh and pine bedding. (Im not sure why she even wanted to keep the stuff with nothing to use it for..

She brought me one of these hamster like 3 weeks ago, then another one about a week ago, and the 3rd one a few hours ago. I JUST took the other ones home yesterday and wont be going back home for a week (my mom lives an hour away). 

I just took my one rattie to the vet yesterday and dropped 90.00 bucks on him, and payed rent, and bought groceries, so Im pretty much broke til my next pay day. Thats why I cant really just run out and buy another water bottle...


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

A water dish would be fine as long as you change it numerous times a day.

Have you tried getting in touch with a Humane society? The one in my area will take rodents and find them good homes .


----------

